# Opinion of this Czech/German male pup



## Katzel

*VP1 U-CH Ulk von Katzel @ 7 1/2 months old*

*






*


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Are you thinking of buying him? What are your goals for a GSD?


----------



## Katzel

I actually bred him. His dad is a import titled male from Slovakia and his mom is an import Czech X German import (she's a Karat's Ulk daughter). I'm planning on keeping him if all goes well. Love him to pieces. Superb temperament.


----------



## Xeph

Masculine male with good coat. Ear set is ok...potentially bonnet eared (is the hand in the photo tipping the dog's ear, or is it just like that?). Needs stronger pigment, color is ok, but is likely to fade out significantly, from the way he looks now.

Would prefer more bone and much more pronounced forechest. Wither a bit flat leading into an ok topline. Short and very steep croup. Excessive rear for the front the dog has (lack of balance).

Shoulders are a bit upright, could use a longer upper arm. Set of neck is a bit far forward, and should be a bit higher. Decent underline.

Overall, I would like a dog with more substance and presence. Pretty puppy just the same


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

Nice puppy, any more pics? I would love to see more. I have to disagree with the ears and other comments.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> Nice puppy, any more pics? I would love to see more. I have to disagree with the ears and other comments.


Yvonne what exactly do you disagree with?
The one ear looks like its still falling over and struggling to stand in the photo and maybe the person is holding it up. 
I would be interested to see a head shot to see what exactly is going on with the ear.


----------



## Xeph

If you disagree with what I said, then why don't you post a critique of your own?


----------



## robinhuerta

Katzel... if *you* like the dog.....then you should keep him.
Best wishes.


----------



## holland

...and that is very good advice-


----------



## ponyfarm

She asked for opinions. She got some. She won't get any if people criticize those who participate. 

I think he is pretty, I am not a conformation judge. I think his stifle is long, tho. But, he may be a sweet dog!


----------



## holland

I don't have an opinion on the critique-and I understand when you post here that people can offer their opinions-but I think what the owner feels is the most important opinion of all


----------



## 4TheDawgies

ponyfarm said:


> *She asked for opinions. She got some. She won't get any if people criticize those who participate.
> *
> I think he is pretty, I am not a conformation judge. I think his stifle is long, tho. But, he may be a sweet dog!


Exactly
And if someone disagrees, they should describe why they disagree so we can look at the dog and have an open discussion about the structure so the person asking can learn more.


----------



## cliffson1

Remember, he is only 8 months, many things about him will change/develop over the next 14 months.....so enjoy him.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

well I think he's rather handsome, can't comment on his body structure, but he looks nice to me))


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

The ear is typical puppy leaning IMO. I also asked for more photos as I do not feel that photo is a good one to say this or that is wrong with this puppy especially at that age. If you wish to address me by name, it is Lisa, thank you. 

To the owner, please post some photos where shadows are not distorting the ear shape and for further comment on this gawky age stage all our puppies go through.


----------



## Katzel

So sorry I was slacking and didn't see all these comments going on. I will post more photos. I'm sure glad the SV judge really liked him! LOL  He's just getting into a leggy stage. His ears have been up since about 4 months, however, the one has been leaning since. It seems to lean less and less each day. 

By the way, when I ask for a critique, I do put on my armor beforehand, so no worries!!! LOL Maybe I should post his 1/2 sister as well. You can have fun with critiquing her!


----------



## Katzel

*More photos*

More photos taken at 7 1/2 months old


----------



## Katzel

The faceshot does have a small foam piece in to help prevent it from leaning. He's on raw bones for chewing, unflavored gelatine and cottage cheese with his hard kibble.


----------



## Katzel

*His 1/2 sister:*

Feel free to critique her! Or just give an opinion. Photos at 6 months old.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

Thank you for more pics  I think he looks athletic and balanced though his growing is not finished and hope his wither remains high enough as his body changes. I feel his croup is short and steep but well placed. I like his top line, underline, and shoulder. I would like a darker eye and a little more pigment but as is I feel is sufficient. The ears do not look soft or badly shaped or to large so I would check his sleeping to make sure he is not bending it in crate or laying against something that is creating an issue in it's formation. Best of luck with this fellow. 

Your female is lovely. I like her a little more than the male. I feel her front looks nice and she has just a little more bone perhaps. I feel they have the same face, eye color, but her body pigment seems better to me. Her coat has a better texture and thickness IMO. 

I just saw the age difference in the photos after I wrote this and would love to see a same time frame photo of her as the male for comparison.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Xeph said:


> Masculine male with good coat. Ear set is ok...potentially bonnet eared (is the hand in the photo tipping the dog's ear, or is it just like that?). *Needs stronger pigment, color is ok,* but is likely to fade out significantly, from the way he looks now.
> 
> Would prefer more bone and much more pronounced forechest. Wither a bit flat leading into an ok topline. *Short and very steep croup.* Excessive rear for the front the dog has (lack of balance).
> 
> Shoulders are a bit upright, could use a longer upper arm. Set of neck is a bit far forward, and should be a bit higher. Decent underline.
> 
> Overall, * I would like a dog with more substance and presence. Pretty puppy just the same*





GermanShepherds6800 said:


> Thank you for more pics  I think he looks athletic and balanced though his growing is not finished and hope his wither remains high enough as his body changes. *I feel his croup is short and steep *but well placed. I like his top line, underline, and shoulder. I would like a darker eye and *a little more pigment but as is I feel is sufficient. *The ears do not look soft or badly shaped or to large so I would check his sleeping to make sure he is not bending it in crate or laying against something that is creating an issue in it's formation. Best of luck with this fellow.
> 
> Your female is lovely. I like her a little more than the male. I feel her front looks nice and *she has just a little more bone perhaps.* I feel they have the same face, eye color, but her body pigment seems better to me. Her coat has a better texture and thickness IMO.
> 
> I just saw the age difference in the photos after I wrote this and would love to see a same time frame photo of her as the male for comparison.


So then what exactly did you disagree with Yvonne? To me it appears you simply tweaked what Jackie wrote to suit yourself. You simply add in that you may like something that she does not. Which is fine that is opinions and everyone has their preference in dogs.
I'm just scratching my head trying to figure out what it is you disagreed with. Could you point that out for us so the OP can see and learn?

Did you disagree with an opinion? Or did you disagree with an actual comment of the structure?


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

Are you having issues? I will not argue or fight with you. Trying to pick a fight with me to get Yvonne to respond to you will not work. I rent from her and care take her home/property in another state than the one she lives in. I am her friend and I trained with her for sar.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

ps Soon after I joined, a woman was having trouble with a gsd she owned and I offered her to come to my home not far from Raleigh,NC to help her with her dog. Why would I do that if I lived in Knoxville,TN? If you look at the show program for Yvonne's entry to the USCA seiger in Dallas, TX, you will see her address is Knoxville, TN!! GO Yvonne, her dog placed third at the seiger and was just published in USA schutzhund last month's issue. She is not spending much time online because she felt herself becoming one of the people she does not like from online forum exposure. She has said if anyone wants to clear up anything with her or has any issues to contact her personally and I have permission to supply her email in pms. Until then she is working towards a dec BH, and starting her pup on sheep and is to busy for your dramatics.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

I asked you a legitimate question: what do you disagree with? To which you completely ignore and send out a personal attack. I think the question is better suited towards yourself, Are you having issues?


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

I am lovely thanks for asking. My critique does not match hers. I felt no need to expound upon it. I am sure those that have intelligence can read what I wrote versus hers without further help from me.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

GermanShepherds6800 said:


> I am lovely thanks for asking. My critique does not match hers. I felt no need to expound upon it. I am sure those that have intelligence can read what I wrote versus hers without further help from me.
> 
> You tried to stir a pot that was not yours. I expect an apology for you calling me another name repeatedly trying to make trouble. How can you say I started the personal attacks? Yvonne warned me you were warped, I owe her a dinner.


I am not stirring a pot... However I do question if you are smoking it. 

Did Yvonne also teach you how to type your beautiful walls of text and wonderful grammar just like her?
What a great friend to share her pot and skills!:wild:


----------



## LaRen616

Alright, break it up you two. 

Let's hug. :hugs:


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

I am anti drugs hence I still have all my brain cells


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

well, never thought about it but we did go to the same school district growing up lol and we have been close friends since the late 80's when she took same class in sar as me.


----------



## angelaw

Enough of the bickering. As this is CRITIQUE MY DOG, opinions will VARY. Everybody has one and not everyone will agree.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800

How is this puppies feet and pasterns? I like to see them on a flat surface without so much grass, so I can see these parts of the dog as well.


----------

